# trailer advice length



## Pumphrey (Dec 14, 2020)

I have posted before and am narrowing down what features I need in a trailer. One must have is a short length. I have a weird shaped driveway and narrow private road to our house. You have to pull into it by going up and incline and then back around a circular area to park the trailer. We tried with my friend's 3 horse Maverick and did not have enough room to go around the curve backing out to put the trailer in the spot. She ended up having to back out of the driveway to get out. I only have one horse so I really only need a single horse trailer but other than the Brenderup, they are hard to find. Her trailer is ~ 16 feet. Does anyone know of any short horse trailers? Can be either for a single or 2 horses. Width is not really the issue just length. Does anyone know how long the Brenduerup Solo and Baron 2 are? I have been searching Google and can't seem to find any specs for length.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a 14' goose neck stock trailer that is so easy to back and goes in tight places. I've carried three horses easily but, two horses is very easy and can turn around and go out forward if you like. It really makes it comfortable for the horses. I also have a goose neck 2 horse slant load with nice LQ with a 10" short wall. The deck ( flat part). is 24'. It takes a lot of room to maneuver since the wheels are very far back. Try a 14' goose neck trailer and I think you will be surprised how easy it handles.


----------



## Pumphrey (Dec 14, 2020)

What kind of trailer is it? I did not know they made goosenecks that small. Thanks for your help. My first trailer.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The shortest length area for the horses to stand is about 12' long....
That though is the horse area, you still must add the hitch length which on most bumper pull trailers is roughly 3' from front of trailer to tip of the hitch ball area.
No matter which way I figure, maybe your driveway just is *not* suitable for keeping any horse trailer at it...
Consider it kept at your barn or even at a local storage facility where people keep boats and camping trailers who aren't allowed on site keeping of such recreational vehicles, horse trailers fall under recreational use.

I found a "Prestige" model that says 12' long...
That is horse area, not OVL {overall length} which is another 3' added for the hitch.

I did not know that Brenderup trailers were made as goosenecks, only bumper pull is what I've ever seen or advertised on any sales page. 
🐴...


----------



## Pumphrey (Dec 14, 2020)

Thank you. I think we will just have to lengthen the driveway then. I keep my horse at home so I don't have a barn to park it in. But the minimum(from what I am understanding) is ~16 ft with the hitch.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@Pumphrey, Mine is a Trails West MX stock trailer but, it is a 1983 model and has lasted forever. I bought it in 1994 and have carried more horses and cattle than I care to think of. It has been to Colorado several times, off road, on road. just every where. I've replaced the floor several times , painted it 3 times and replaced an axle I bent by overloading it with cattle. It has been a great trailer.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Here is what it looks like now. Not bad for a 1983.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What kind of vehicle are you planning on using to tow with?
🐴...


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

ksbowman said:


> Here is what it looks like now. Not bad for a 1983.
> View attachment 1118862


We had a 6 horse reverse slant that I dearly loved. Sadly, it was destroyed in an awful wreck. It and our one ton dually too. The lady on the motorcycle crossed the centerline, hit the truck head on. She died on impact. It was so awful.
Then, the cycle set the trailer on fire. Fortunately, it was just my late husband, with only one mare on.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I had someone approach me once and comment they couldn't believe my horse fit in such a short trailer, haha.
The 3 horse is 17.8' from hitch to rear, and I have a 2 horse, which is about 38' shorter, and has a small tack room at the front. its about 15 feet.


----------

